# How much you deadlift?



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

So we had the how much do you squat thread, but how much do yo deadlift? It's the real question IMO.

I managed a nice 232 which I am happy with after two years of training......

Also, who has the biggest numbers on here? Anyone on here gone over 300? I know @Huntingground managed to make it. Anybody else?

Would be interesting to know. I fu**ing love deadlifts........


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

don't deadlift, rack pull convert


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> don't deadlift, rack pull convert


 How much you rack pull then? From the knees?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> don't deadlift, rack pull convert


 Same as less back problems from these.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

150 for my working sets atm haven't tested 1rm but it was 160kg before xmas though I think I could have managed more if I had chalk or straps


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> Same as less back problems from these.





Heavyassweights said:


> don't deadlift, rack pull convert


 If you both do rack pulls why not just do block pulls? Pretty much the same, just better in every way. Or do you just not have blocks?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> 150 for my working sets atm haven't tested 1rm but it was 160kg before xmas though I think I could have managed more if I had chalk or straps


 f**k straps, keep at it mate!!! Get some chalk and do some grip work. Farmers walks are good. 100 yard lengths as much as you can handle.........


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> If you both do rack pulls why not just do block pulls? Pretty much the same, just better in every way. Or do you just not have blocks?


 Plenty of racks in my gym I think 9/10. Don't have blocks.

i go from just below the knee and do four plates a side for reps of 10-12. I don't train to be massively strong (only chest and shoulders would I say I really push myself in a strength type training way) I train to build muscle.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> Plenty of racks in my gym I think 9/10. Don't have blocks.
> 
> i go from just below the knee and do four plates a side for reps of 10-12. I don't train to be massively strong (only chest and shoulders would I say I really push myself in a strength type training way) I train to build muscle.


 Shame you don't have blocks though.........


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> f**k straps, keep at it mate!!! Get some chalk and do some grip work. Farmers walks are good. 100 yard lengths as much as you can handle.........


 I'm working on it mate but tbh I use straps as I do deadlifts on one of my lower days and don't see the point in my grip being the limiting factor. Not planning on competing or anything so why not. I don't like using a mixed grip either my back doesn't seem to agree with it.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> I'm working on it mate but tbh I use straps as I do deadlifts on one of my lower days and don't see the point in my grip being the limiting factor. Not planning on competing or anything so why not. I don't like using a mixed grip either my back doesn't seem to agree with it.


 I see your point......... not much use to you then.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

I did 170 for 6 a few days ago, which calculates to a 200 1rm (in theory), although the most I've ever attempted (successfully) for one rep is 190.

My weight is currently 68-69 and I'm still cutting. In a few weeks I'll go for a 3x bodyweight deadlift. I'll post a video if I do it.


----------



## Deadlift crazy (Apr 6, 2016)

1 rep max 195kg. comfortable at 180 for 5reps.

always been a big fan but I can't do the wide stance ones though! shoulder width for me


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

260 with straps.My aim is 300,but maybe my back has other ideas!


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

It's the one that drops the most due to injuries I've had the last year or so (back, broken arm, dislocated wrist)250 something for 3 ages ago, last week100 for reps, how the days have changed  , don't know how heavy I'll take them again.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

230kg last time i attempted a max im a s**t deadlifter i lockout at my nuts thanks to short arms


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Tomahawk said:


> I did 170 for 6 a few days ago, which calculates to a 200 1rm (in theory), although the most I've ever attempted (successfully) for one rep is 190.
> 
> My weight is currently 68-69 and I'm still cutting. In a few weeks I'll go for a 3x bodyweight deadlift. I'll post a video if I do it.


 Impressive mate, 3X body weight is fu**ing good! Be interesting to see.



Jakemaguire said:


> 230kg last time i attempted a max im a s**t deadlifter i lockout at my nuts thanks to short arms


 I have long arms, it's one of the few exercises I'm naturally good at. I'm aiming for 300 as a goal, if I get it. Who knows? 

My bench is shite in comparison. Lol


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

ive been training the 5x5 for around 10 weeks now, about 5 or 6 weeks ago i managed 235kg on a trap bar and 210kg on the olympic bar


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

big shrek said:


> ive been training the 5x5 for around 10 weeks now, about 5 or 6 weeks ago i managed 235kg on a trap bar and 210kg on the olympic bar


 Your also doing SM training? What's your max farmers for distance? I always find this interesting too.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> Your also doing SM training? What's your max farmers for distance? I always find this interesting too.


 100kg per hand for 20m is the most ive done but havent done event training for a while due to work etc so im hoping to perhaps do 120kg per hand

max yoke is 240kg for 2 x 10m


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

big shrek said:


> 100kg per hand for 20m is the most ive done but havent done event training for a while due to work etc so im hoping to perhaps do 120kg per hand
> 
> max yoke is 240kg for 2 x 10m


 Not bad so far mate, give it a year and you'll be beating it. :thumb


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> Not bad so far mate, give it a year and you'll be beating it. :thumb


 yeah its not bad considering the time ive been training. i dont have a training partner for strongman anymore so i need to man up and go solo lol

i really need to get my head out the weeds now and smash my training hard, like you say within a year i will be beating it big time. my diet lets me down as both me and the mrs work insane hours so its just so easy to order a takeaway.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

big shrek said:


> yeah its not bad considering the time ive been training. i dont have a training partner for strongman anymore so i need to man up and go solo lol
> 
> i really need to get my head out the weeds now and smash my training hard, like you say within a year i will be beating it big time. my diet lets me down as both me and the mrs work insane hours so its just so easy to order a takeaway.


 It's still manageable, just adjust other things you eat throughout the day to account for it. I'm probably not the best person to talk to about diet though really....... LOL

Do you have a SM GYM?


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

260kg at 102kg. Want that 300kg. Always liked the deadlift but seems to improve, stall, decline then improve constantly.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

DubSelecta said:


> 260kg at 102kg. Want that 300kg. Always liked the deadlift but seems to improve, stall, decline then improve constantly.


 Nice work mate, best one yet. :thumb Where's the sticking point? I just can't get the bar off the fu**ing ground......


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> It's still manageable, just adjust other things you eat throughout the day to account for it. I'm probably not the best person to talk to about diet though really....... LOL
> 
> Do you have a SM GYM?


 i train weights at home and then my event training is done at universal gym in leicester. they have stones/log/yoke/farmers etc

its just bollocks doing it on your own, the home training i prefer to do on my own but SM training i really need a dedicated partner to help push me


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

I've always managed to get it off the ground but if it's gonna stall it stalls at my knees then I'm just stuck. My squat lags quite far behind as well. Think this must be one of those lifts that I'm lucky with. Missed the 260kg a few times before at my knee. I'm shockingly bad at block pulls so should maybe get into a habit of doing them.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

big shrek said:


> i train weights at home and then my event training is done at universal gym in leicester. they have stones/log/yoke/farmers etc
> 
> its just bollocks doing it on your own, the home training i prefer to do on my own but SM training i really need a dedicated partner to help push me


 If you keep at it you'll meet other people that are training also I would gather.

I'm a miserable c**t though, I prefer to train by myself.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> If you keep at it you'll meet other people that are training also I would gather.
> 
> I'm a miserable c**t though, I prefer to train by myself.


 yeah im just gonna go by myself for a while and hope to meet other like minded people. i have a samoan mate who lives a few doors down from me who loves the strongman stuff, he is in a few comps with me this year but he cant seem to get away from his mrs/kids on sunday mornings when i want to train, he works nights in the week so we cant do it then either


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

big shrek said:


> yeah im just gonna go by myself for a while and hope to meet other like minded people. i have a samoan mate who lives a few doors down from me who loves the strongman stuff, he is in a few comps with me this year but he cant seem to get away from his mrs/kids on sunday mornings when i want to train, he works nights in the week so we cant do it then either


 Tell him to screw the kids off, training is more important. 

Ball about the nighshift though, I actually feel sorry for him. I hated it hen I used to do it.


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

iv had alot of back issues so i try and keep my form 100%

before i fvcked my facio (dont no how you spell it) i was 1rm 160 that was in first few months of proper training

now i do a 100 for 10, if i go any heavier form starts to become an issue and scared of causing more back issues


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> Tell him to screw the kids off, training is more important.
> 
> Ball about the nighshift though, I actually feel sorry for him. I hated it hen I used to do it.


 he actually prefers nights lol

his mrs does dog training sunday mornings so he has to have the kids. think i need to tell him to man up.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

big shrek said:


> he actually prefers nights lol
> 
> his mrs does dog training sunday mornings so he has to have the kids. think i need to tell him to man up.


 If you have a Mr's get her to babysit the kids, sorted.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> If you have a Mr's get her to babysit the kids, sorted.


 my mrs works 8 - 8 on sundays bro so no go on that idea


----------



## Abstroose (May 29, 2015)

160kg for 1, or 150kg for 3. Same as my squat. Really need to get some help with my form.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

big shrek said:


> my mrs works 8 - 8 on sundays bro so no go on that idea


 Sucks then mate, I'm out of ideas.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> Sucks then mate, I'm out of ideas.


 your not much use to me really are you lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

big shrek said:


> your not much use to me really are you lol


 Not really...... 

Your just going to have to bust your balls more by yourself. :thumb


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

212.5kg at 83kg but I don't dead anymore at all.

Wide grip chins

Barbell row

Seated pull

Face pulls

Finish off with Lat pull down variations and reps and that's my back workout these days


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

DubSelecta said:


> I've always managed to get it off the ground but if it's gonna stall it stalls at my knees then I'm just stuck. My squat lags quite far behind as well. Think this must be one of those lifts that I'm lucky with. Missed the 260kg a few times before at my knee. I'm shockingly bad at block pulls so should maybe get into a habit of doing them.


 I would use them as a main lift for a few months TBH......... I mange a set of 5 at 255 as a max and my lockout flies up as a result of doing these so often.


----------



## axh819 (Jun 7, 2015)

I did 270 @ 96kg bodyweight before Christmas, but probably had a bit more as I'd done 232.5 for 5 and a 250 stiff leg before that. Also done 252.5 off a deficit.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

I can do 250kg+, as I've done that for 5 reps. Never gone all out though, no need to.

Tbh, I much prefer rack pulls now anyway. I could hit 300+ on that.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

axh819 said:


> I did 270 @ 96kg bodyweight before Christmas, but probably had a bit more as I'd done 232.5 for 5 and a 250 stiff leg before that. Also done 252.5 off a deficit.


 Some good going, how much training did it take you to get that?


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

i have never tried a rack pull/deficit deadlift.

i have a power-rack so what height should i try it off?


----------



## axh819 (Jun 7, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Some good going, how much training did it take you to get that?


 Hard to say as I was dedicated to strength training for a bit but was spinning my wheels.

the best thing I've ever done was pay a particular powerlifter for custom training program. Before I did those lifts I pulled a 240 that was tough, squatted 205 and benched 130. After 4 months, I'd done 230 squat, 155 paused bench, 270 deadlift!

doesnt charge much at all either


----------



## axh819 (Jun 7, 2015)

big shrek said:


> i have never tried a rack pull/deficit deadlift.
> 
> i have a power-rack so what height should i try it off?


 2-3 inches below the knee


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

305DL


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Most I have ever pulled is 220kg x 1. Don't deadlift any more. Very occasionally I will do rack pulls for high reps.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

iv doe 300kg not sure i could manage that now though


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm too lazy to do deadlifts. I remember doing them when I first started training and my back was stiff as a board for ages after. Don't think I've done them since!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Stephen9069 said:


> iv doe 300kg not sure i could manage that now though


 Would you have done more if you could have fit any more plates on the bar?? Ha! Good work.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> don't deadlift, rack pull convert


 oh yes, me too ,


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> How much you rack pull then? From the knees?


 nothing special, 220 3x10


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

I was hoping to pull 300 in 4 weeks but just been out of action for a week with the flu so that may have delayed it. Will hit it before the year is out.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

235 is the heaviest I've pulled.

Saying that, in a recent comp I pulled 160kg for 15 reps which puts my estimated 1RM at 250


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> 305DL


 There it is.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RS86 said:


> I was hoping to pull 300 in 4 weeks but just been out of action for a week with the flu so that may have delayed it. Will hit it before the year is out.


 Good luck with it. :thumb


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

240kg


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

DubSelecta said:


> 260kg at 102kg. Want that 300kg. Always liked the deadlift but seems to improve, stall, decline then improve constantly.


 Back off the heavys mate pull fast triples hit reps and peak up then back off and start again


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> Back off the heavys mate pull fast triples hit reps and peak up then back off and start again


 I got to the 260kg following the cube. Always liked the layout as I can never be arsed squatting or deadlifting heavy very often.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Can lift the big triangle shaped rock down the bottom of the field, only 1 other guy in the village has ever lifted it, this is him


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

DubSelecta said:


> I got to the 260kg following the cube. Always liked the layout as I can never be arsed squatting or deadlifting heavy very often.


 I really like the cube it helped me with my shitty deadlift


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

DubSelecta said:


> I got to the 260kg following the cube. Always liked the layout as I can never be arsed squatting or deadlifting heavy very often.


 Do you rate the cube method?


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Endomorph84 said:


> Do you rate the cube method?


 I personally do but I equally have a friend who isn't a fan. I guess most programmes will work given enough time but I just like the layout of the cube. I end up looking forward to the speed days etc as well.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

130 kgs for 8 reps.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

265KG In last comp under 105 bodyweight


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Quackerz said:


> So we had the how much do you squat thread, but how much do yo deadlift? It's the real question IMO.
> 
> I managed a nice 232 which I am happy with after two years of training......
> 
> ...


 did a 200kg on my first ever deadlift EVER, June last year. lol


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

No idea what my 1RM is but I've pulled 180 5x5.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I pulled 210kg at a BW of 95 last year.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

karbonk said:


> did a 200kg on my first ever deadlift EVER, June last year. lol


 Well your a c**t then arnt you? Lol


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Quackerz said:


> Well your a c**t then arnt you? Lol


 yes mate, did that and then did a 5x5 180kg, then the gym was forced to close so I never deadlifted again really, too noisy doing it at home lol

EDIT>> Admittedly I had been doing a lot of farmers walks with 100kg in each hand etc, so no surprise really.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

karbonk said:


> yes mate, did that and then did a 5x5 180kg, then the gym was forced to close so I never deadlifted again really, too noisy doing it at home lol
> 
> EDIT>> Admittedly I had been doing a lot of farmers walks with 100kg in each hand etc, so no surprise really.


 I fu**ing love farmers. Lol


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Quackerz said:


> I fu**ing love farmers. Lol


 Builds really good power mate and even a bit of CV, sweat like crazy after a few 25 meter walks lol


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Pretty pleased with my comfortable zone at 140kg for 5 x 5 lately... got a video someone on my instagram a few weeks back.

I rarely do 1RM so wouldn't know that at the moment (aside from calculation with the above etc).


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

The most I've ever DL is 105kgs 2 set of 5 , due to being off the wagon for several months i'm back up to 80kgs ATM, aiming to be back at the 100 by the end of June


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

bigchickenlover said:


> 265KG In last comp under 105 bodyweight


 GBPF then?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Kristina said:


> Pretty pleased with my comfortable zone at 140kg for 5 x 5 lately... got a video someone on my instagram a few weeks back.
> 
> I rarely do 1RM so wouldn't know that at the moment (aside from calculation with the above etc).


 Just watched the video, good job. What bodyweight do you lift that at?

If your lifting that 5 X 5 should be around 80% so averagely should work out to around 175ish for a single, so really fu**ing good TBH.

Edit: How long have you been training for also?


----------



## Gina (May 17, 2016)

Kristina said:


> Pretty pleased with my comfortable zone at 140kg for 5 x 5 lately... got a video someone on my instagram a few weeks back.
> 
> I rarely do 1RM so wouldn't know that at the moment (aside from calculation with the above etc).


 Wooow Kristina You are so strong... Like it so much

My personal best on deadlift is 110 kgs for 2


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Aroun 100kg bw a year ago - 290x1 slow grind.. 270x4, 240x9 (touch and go).

I'm cutting at the moment and even 240 felt really heavy last session  I only do dead stop reps now and stopped use a belt as it seemed to do more harm than good. I'll get 300 this summer or snap something trying.


----------



## Gina (May 17, 2016)

iamyou said:


> Aroun 100kg bw a year ago - 290x1 slow grind.. 270x4, 240x9 (touch and go).
> 
> I'm cutting at the moment and even 240 felt really heavy last session  I only do dead stop reps now and stopped use a belt as it seemed to do more harm than good. I'll get 300 this summer or snap something trying.


 Nice progress buddy..


----------



## Bigben1983 (Jul 2, 2016)

Old post I know but deadlift is one of my stronger lifts, my max yet is 335kg that was a one rep max but just hit that weight for 7 last week after a huge push for the Lancashire strongman comp coming up... (aim by Christmas is to be in the 400kg club)


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

It would be nice if when we have these kind of threads each poster could state if he's natty or assisted. And their body weight.

Im natty, around 85kg and managed 150 for 1 rep other day (chalk and straps) I'd be pretty confident of pulling 160 but don't want to be silly either.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

280 in comp, was an inch of locking out on 290 and i tore my groin and dropped it, this was at 97 kg and on quite a bit of gear, also did 240 sqaut and 150 bench same day and pulled my front delt/upper pec.. all in all a good day.. won my class but wrote myself off lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Bigben1983 said:


> Old post I know but deadlift is one of my stronger lifts, my max yet is 335kg that was a one rep max but just hit that weight for 7 last week after a huge push for the Lancashire strongman comp coming up... (aim by Christmas is to be in the 400kg club)


 IF THIS IS THE THE CASE START A LOG AND DO IT NOW!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

GMO said:


> 280 in comp, was an inch of locking out on 290 and i tore my groin and dropped it, this was at 97 kg and on quite a bit of gear, also did 240 sqaut and 150 bench same day and pulled my front delt/upper pec.. all in all a good day.. won my class but wrote myself off lol


 What fed?


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> What fed?


 last one was just a one set up by the gym i train at mate , there one every 3-4 month ..belts straps and chalk only


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> What fed?


 last one was just a one set up by the gym i train at mate , there one every 3-4 month ..belts straps and chalk only


----------

